# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Tháng 4  này đi lu lịch ở đâu (2012)?

## vietnamstyle

Tháng 4 về... Một mùa du lịch hè nữa lại sắp bắt đầu. Những chuyến đi, những điểm đến, những trải nghiệm, những chia sẻ... Bạn đã chọn cho mình điểm đến nào cho chuyến đi trong tháng 4 chưa? 
*Huế*
Sự kiện: Festival Huế 2012
Thời gian: từ ngày 7 đến ngày 15/4/2012
Thông tin: Festival Huế 2012 với chủ đề: “Di sản văn hóa với hội nhập và phát triển”, “ Điểm hẹn các di sản thế giới, nơi gặp gỡ các thành phố lịch sử”.
Hoạt động: Lễ Tế Giao (08/4/2012) tại Đàn Nam Giao; Lễ hội Áo dài (20h00 ngày 09 & 11/4/2012) tại Bia Quốc Học; Đêm Hoàng Cung (tối 10, 13/4/2012) tại Đại Nội; Sân khấu hóa “Thiên hạ Thái bình” (20h00 ngày 12/4/2012) tại Công viên Thương Bạc; Chương trình “Đêm Phương Đông” (tối ngày 08,10,12,13,14/2012) tại Đại Nội; Chương trình Lễ hội đường phố; Lễ hội Trống và Nhạc cụ gõ “Âm vang hào khí Việt” (10 & 14/4/210) tại Nghinh Lương Đình,...

*Đà Nẵng*
Sự kiện: Cuộc thi trình diễn pháo hoa Quốc tế Đà Nẵng
Thời gian: ngày 29 và 30 tháng 4 năm 2012.
Thông tin: Cuộc thi Trình diễn pháo hoa Quốc tế Đà Nẵng lần thứ 5 với chủ đề "Sắc màu Đà Nẵng" với sự tham gia của các đội quốc tế đã từng vô địch trong các năm trước: Canada (vô địch năm 2008), Trung Quốc (vô địch năm 2009), Pháp (vô địch năm 2010), Ý (vô địch năm 2011) và đội Đà Nẵng - Việt Nam.
Hoạt động: Trình diễn pháo hoa, liên hoan giao lưu ẩm thực, trang trí ánh sáng nghệ thuật, diễu hành thuyền hoa, trình diễn và tổ chức các hoạt động thể thao biển, các chương trình ca nhạc và thời trang...

Trà Vinh, Sóc Trăng, An Giang,…
Sự kiện: Tết Chol ChNam ThMây của người Khmer Nam Bộ
Thời gian: Từ ngày 1 đến 3 tháng Chét (Phật lịch, khoảng 13 đến 15 tháng 4 dương lịch).
Thông tin: Tết Chôl Chnam Thmây là lễ Tết truyền thống của cộng đồng người Khmer Nam Bộ. Trong những ngày Tết, tại các khu vực tập trung đông người Khmer sinh sống như Trà Vinh, Sóc Trăng, An Giang,… không khí lễ hội luôn diễn ra rất sôi động và náo nhiệt.

*Lào*
Sự kiện: Tết Boun Pimai của người Lào
Thời gian: Từ ngày 13 đến ngày 15 tháng 4 năm 2011.
Thông tin: Tết mừng năm mới Boun Pi Mai là lễ hội lớn nhất tại Lào, là một trong Hid Sip Song (12 lễ hội truyền thống). Boun Pi Mai được diễn ra từ ngày 13 đến ngày 15 tháng 4 hàng năm với ý nghĩa đem lại sự mát mẻ, phồn vinh cho vạn vật, ấm no hạnh phúc cho cuộc sống của con người. Đây là thời gian để mọi người cùng chúc nhau và cầu nguyện cho một năm mới tốt lành.
Hoạt động: tắm tượng Phật, diễu hành, múa ramwong, ca hát, té nước,…

*Campuchia*
Sự kiện: Tết Chaul Chnam Thmey của người Khmer
Thời gian: Từ ngày 13 đến ngày 15 tháng 4 năm 2011 (đôi khi các ký lễ có thể rơi vào ngày 14 tháng 4).
Thông tin: Chaul Chnam Thmey là Tết của người Khmer tại Campuchia, đây là một trong những lễ hội quan trọng nhất trong năm đối với người Campuchia.
Hoạt động: lễ tắm tượng Phật, lễ cầu siêu, hội té nước và bôi bột màu,…

*Thái Lan*
Sự kiện: Tết Songkran của người Thái
Thời gian: Từ ngày 13 đến 15 tháng 4 năm 2011
Thông tin: Songkran là một trong những lễ hội lớn nhất của người dân xứ sở chùa Vàng. Đây là một dịp lý tưởng để du khách tới chứng kiến và tham gia ngày hội.
Hoạt động: tắm tượng Phật, diễu hành, té nước, ca hát,…

*Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Mỹ*
Sự kiện: Ngắm hoa anh đào nở (Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Mỹ).
Thời gian: Tháng 4, tháng 5
Thông tin: Tại Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Mỹ tháng 4 và tháng 5 hàng năm là thời điểm hoa anh đào đua nhau khoe sắc. Những con đường tràn ngập màu trắng hồng của hoa anh đào, những lễ hội hoa anh đào được diễn ra khắp nơi...

*Hà Lan*
Sự kiện: Lễ hội hoa Keukenhof
Thời gian: 22-03-2012 đến 20-05-2012
Thông tin: Lễ hội hoa Keukenhof là một sự kiện thường niên được tổ chức lần đầu tiên vào năm 1949. Năm nay lễ hội có chủ đề “Ba Lan – Trái tim của châu Âu”.
Hoạt động: Lễ hội trang phục truyền thống Hà Lan; Lễ hội đường phố; Lễ hội điệu mùa Ba Lan, Lễ hội diễu hành hoa Tulip truyền thống…

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi ngay để được giảm giá các tours:
VIETNAM STYLE TRAVEL
http://www.vietnamstyletravel.com
http://www.halongcruisesweb.com

----------

